# Who do you hope will be back



## SJtheduck (Jul 1, 2011)

I hope Apollo and octivian will be back, mostly Apollo.


----------



## SJtheduck (Jul 1, 2011)

Apollo is the only person i have a picture of in acww


----------



## Rukiian (Jul 1, 2011)

I kind of want to see the return of the island neighbors from the GameCube version. I don't know why, I just really liked them. c:


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that all the NPCs will be back (maybe not all the event ones).
Also I would like to have Katie and her mom back.
FYI, there is an edit button.


----------



## D1llon (Jul 1, 2011)

Fishing...

I don't think fishing will return, Nintendo already created an AR game that uses Animal Crossing's fishing style. Why would Nintendo want to include it twice? Also none of the previews released had one fish seen; I'm pretty sure the Animal Crossing: City Folk preview had some shots of fish. Other than that, swimming would be a feature that would expectedly disrupt fish, to fix that a solution would to easily remove the fish. I know it would be disappointing but I can't say it's a fact, we'll just have to wait.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe you catch fish with your hands, lol.


----------



## Rukiian (Jul 1, 2011)

Really hope they don't get rid of fishing, that's my main way of making money.

lol Fillfall


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 1, 2011)

Rukiian said:


> Really hope they don't get rid of fishing, that's my main way of making money.
> 
> lol Fillfall


 I would be truly happy if they got rid of the Bees.
I still hate them today as I just cannot catch them...


----------



## Rukiian (Jul 1, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I would be truly happy if they got rid of the Bees.
> I still hate them today as I just cannot catch them...


 
Same here sadly... orz


----------



## jameesy (Jul 2, 2011)

PEANUT! <3


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope they will keep pudge, poncho and champ

Also i wish they don't take away fishing as it would wreck the feel of the game.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 2, 2011)

Poncho and Bob.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 2, 2011)

Portia
Drift


----------



## Rukiian (Jul 2, 2011)

Chocolatemilk2000 said:


> Poncho and Bob.


 
I think that Bob was shown in the trailer; pretty sure that was him, so he has to be back. xD


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2011)

Guys, I don't know why you're all saying villagers. Obv they're not going to take a villager out of the game.


----------



## Envy (Jul 3, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Guys, I don't know why you're all saying villagers. Obv they're not going to take a villager out of the game.


 
?

But they have... On several occasions. Ace, one of my favorite villagers from the GCN version, has never returned.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2011)

Why would fishing be taken out of the game? How is that even a possibility?


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2011)

Envy said:


> ?
> 
> But they have... On several occasions. Ace, one of my favorite villagers from the GCN version, has never returned.


 
I've never played GC, so I didn't know that sorry.


But to my knowledge, no villagers from WW were taken out in CF.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 3, 2011)

Ace, Stu, Anicotti, Rio.


----------



## CraigDaddy21 (Jul 4, 2011)

The train station


----------



## ACCLOVERM13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hope the otter will be back, the one that dives in after talking with him!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 6, 2011)

*GYROIDS*, infront of your house when you get on the game like Animal Crossing: GC.


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 6, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> Ace, Stu, Anicotti, Rio.


 
I have never played gc but what type of animals are they?

p.s. did you make your sig or did you get it from a site. i really like it!


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 6, 2011)

Paolo!!! T-T







AND QUETZAL AND BUZZ!!!!


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 6, 2011)

Equestrian said:


> I have never played gc but what type of animals are they?
> 
> p.s. did you make your sig or did you get it from a site. i really like it!


 A. MasterC from here made it for me. B. Ace=Bird, Jock, Stu=Bull, Lazy, Anicotti=Mouse, Peppy, Rio= Ostrich, Peppy.


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 10, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> A. MasterC from here made it for me. B. Ace=Bird, Jock, Stu=Bull, Lazy, Anicotti=Mouse, Peppy, Rio= Ostrich, Peppy.


 
Oh ok thanks


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 10, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> A. MasterC from here made it for me. B. Ace=Bird, Jock, Stu=Bull, Lazy, Anicotti=Mouse, Peppy, Rio= Ostrich, Peppy.


 
Oh ok thx


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 10, 2011)

COOKIE!!!(My picture, never actually had her as a neighbor but saw her in the city )

And is there any way to get a specific animal in your town on CF or is it just random??


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone remember Cheri? 

Or Liz? 

Both from the GC version... I miss them


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2011)

Who else got left out in the GC version?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Who else got left out in the GC version?


 
Alot of the islanders, if not all of them :l Dobie was my BFF on my island.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2011)

But is there like a list I can look at?


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 11, 2011)

Quetzal,
Cheri,
Liz, 
Paolo,
Cobb,
Buzz,
Spike,
Dozer,

That's all I can think of. I miss them so bad


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> But is there like a list I can look at?


 
I know at http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Main_Page if you search a certain animal, like a dog, they have a box that tells you all the dogs in each of the games, so I guess you could just look at that.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, I'll use that


----------



## MasterC (Jul 12, 2011)

Equestrian said:


> p.s. did you make your sig or did you get it from a site. i really like it!


Thank you.If you want to request a signature,Check out my gallery.

On with the topic,Fishing shouldn't be removed.What would happen to the Museum if you can't donate fish?


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Thank you.If you want to request a signature,Check out my gallery.
> 
> On with the topic,Fishing shouldn't be removed.What would happen to the Museum if you can't donate fish?


 
It's titled "Who" as in villagers.

also that site I was linked didn't help.


----------



## jazmijnn (Jul 12, 2011)

I really hope you can get pictures from the animals .


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jul 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It's titled "Who" as in villagers.
> 
> also that site I was linked didn't help.


 
if you're a member of the ACC forum, a link with photos of each island villager are here:

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/characters.asp?SubNavID=38


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 25, 2011)

Joey ^_^

of course he's back though, he's in the new trailer!


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 27, 2011)

Rukiian said:


> Same here sadly... orz


 
I've actually found a very easy way to catch them. When the nest falls, quickly go to your item screen and equip your net. You'll notice that bees with fly around you then move farther away. When they are farther away, quickly exit out of the item screen and press the button that catches it (sorry I don't memorize where they are, but I'm sure you can figure it out)


----------



## LD1808 (Jul 28, 2011)

i hope they bring back the population growing events. they were So Much fun

and a lot of stuff from pg i hope They bring back, hahaha!


----------



## Kaerfca (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope the post office comes back! I loved it so much, hehe.


----------



## Freya123 (Jul 28, 2011)

All of the wolves, of course! Especially Freya. I also hope to see Wisp again, and maybe Gulliver as a sailor again. I think that sounds more fun than him flying around in a UFO; it makes more sense, too. Oh, and also, keep Lyle miserable!


----------



## acroxx (Jul 28, 2011)

PONCHO!!!


----------



## acroxx (Jul 28, 2011)

and mitzi!!!


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jul 29, 2011)

I think iI'd like Melba, Chevre, and Ankha to come back.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

I want Rosie back <3
I'm sure she is, though


----------



## bloop2424 (Jul 30, 2011)

Definitely Jack and Frillard


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2011)

Sven


----------



## Animalz (Aug 2, 2011)

The Lighthouse!<3


----------



## natasha (Aug 2, 2011)

fishing and bugs


----------



## acroxx (Aug 5, 2011)

mitzi!


----------



## IceCold526 (Aug 5, 2011)

Rosey, Fishing, And Bug Catching 100%


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 5, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Who else got left out in the GC version?


Rhonda in GC was a rainbow, clown-looking chicken.
But when they made Wild world, they turned her into a rhino.


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd like to see a return of the police station for lost and found rather than talking to Booker at the town gate. But that's just me.


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2011)

IceCold526 said:


> Rosey, Fishing, And Bug Catching 100%



It asks who, now what. 

and Rosey has been confirmed, everyone knows that unless you've been sitting under a rock...


----------



## Connor2016 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tortimer!


----------



## natasha (Aug 10, 2011)

i hope everyone and every thing is back and more new ones i dont want to get bored with this game and have nothing today


----------



## AnimalCrossingLoverr (Oct 8, 2011)

Cookie and Goldie!!!!


----------



## AVGanondorf (Oct 8, 2011)

Punchy!  My absolute favorite neighbor.    As soon as I saw him in the trailer, I'm like, "YES!!!"


----------



## AVGanondorf (Oct 8, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It asks who, now what.
> 
> and Rosey has been confirmed, everyone knows that unless you've been sitting under a rock...


Bidoof... why can't you calm down?  You're being rude to everyone... let your anger out on something else, okay?  And I'm NOT going to put you on the ignore-list like you said.  Sooner or later, everyone will put you on their ignore-list, and then you will feel isolated from everyone, but I don't think you want that.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd love to see Stitches, Lobo, and Alphonso again lol They were always my favorites.


----------



## Mr.Nook (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope that Jesus Christ returns.


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> Bidoof... why can't you calm down?  You're being rude to everyone... let your anger out on something else, okay?  And I'm NOT going to put you on the ignore-list like you said.  Sooner or later, everyone will put you on their ignore-list, and then you will feel isolated from everyone, but I don't think you want that.



I actually wont feel isolated, in fact, I wont care because I wont know who has put me on their ignore list.

and I'm not even mad at it, I'm stating a fact. deal with it


----------



## AVGanondorf (Oct 9, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I actually wont feel isolated, in fact, I wont care because I wont know who has put me on their ignore list.
> 
> and I'm not even mad at it, I'm stating a fact. deal with it


It has nothing to do with stating facts, it's called being unbelievably rude and bad-mannered.  Saying to someone that they were sitting under a rock is very unnecessary.  That's all I have to say, but you do what you think is right.

PS:  Example... "IceCold526, Rosey did return, she was in the trailer.  ".  If writing the post like that didn't cross your mind, then leave this forum if you'll still curse about everything.

PSS: I also think you didn't learn an English word, called "Polite".  Learn it.


----------



## Odette (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely Katie and her mother. Oh, and my favourite neighbour, Olivia


----------



## Kip (Oct 11, 2011)

I Want Mint to return... she's my 5th wife @V@ now i have OVER 9000... well more like 2,001,056 wives


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 11, 2011)

The Ghost

Also, guys. Just report him. No need to poke the lion with a stick.


----------



## NeonAndross (Oct 11, 2011)

the lighthouse thing where you got to go inside it. putting signs up around town like you could in the gamecube version. And all the gamecube holidays like christmas, thanksgiving, halloween, etc.


----------



## Kip (Oct 11, 2011)

I want dora, goose, al, mint, tutu, pinky, and vladimir to return. i love giving them last names!
Dora Thexplora
Al Elric
Goose Ducking
Tutu Oneone
Mint Teafresh
Pinky Dinkidoo
ROFL a lot of puns n' randomness


----------



## binkat (Oct 13, 2011)

^ ha ha Pinky Dinky Doo! I used to watch that show! 

Back on topic: Lily was my favourite villager and I am thankful that she has returned. I would also like PInky )) Bunnie, Bluebear, Eloise, Margie and Kiki to return. I love them all! Ooh, and Roald. He was one of my original 3... ah, good times...


----------



## Kip (Oct 13, 2011)

Ohohohohoh i forgot about Eloise and Margie!

Lily Paddette
Bluebear Rey
Bunnie Hopkins
Kiki Punpunch


----------



## Loocyloo (Oct 25, 2011)

The one person I want is Resetti, he cracks me up. :')


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Oct 25, 2011)

I have my favourites but I really hope Midge is back. She never came to my town in CF and she wasn't in WW. I'd love to have her, she's so cute!


----------



## Sam (Oct 25, 2011)

Drift, K.K Slider and Agent S (cos' he is a boss) 

Oh and possibly Cube cos he used to call me Quakers!... XD


----------



## Sam (Oct 25, 2011)

binkat said:


> ^ ha ha Pinky Dinky Doo! I used to watch that show!
> 
> Back on topic: Lily was my favourite villager and I am thankful that she has returned. I would also like PInky )) Bunnie, Bluebear, Eloise, Margie and Kiki to return. I love them all! Ooh, and Roald. He was one of my original 3... ah, good times...



Bunnie is set to return as she is seen in her house with Pecan:


----------



## Tapa (Oct 26, 2011)

Octavian! He was my favorite animal in WW. The game wasn't the same when he somehow moved out without me noticing. But yeah, him and the monkeys. I've never had a monkey in my town yet.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope Pascal comes back, the guy owes me Bells!


----------



## KCourtnee (Oct 27, 2011)

I want Rosie. <3 I love her.


----------



## monkey905332 (Dec 26, 2011)

can some 1 help me with my profile pic.  i dont know how 2 get a pic on it.  i just joined and need help.  thx.  p.s. i agree they need 2 keep the fishing.  thats how i made money 2.


----------



## Kip (Dec 26, 2011)

monkey905332 said:


> can some 1 help me with my profile pic.  i dont know how 2 get a pic on it.  i just joined and need help.  thx.  p.s. i agree they need 2 keep the fishing.  thats how i made money 2.



-Scroll to the top of the page
-Click settings
-Scroll down to the panel that says "My Settings"
-Click Edit Avatar
You should know how to progress from there.
I hope helpededed   m (^ ‿ ^) m


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 27, 2011)

Octavian.


----------



## monkey905332 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Kip (Dec 27, 2011)

monkey905332 said:


> Thank you for the help.


No Prob!


These are the animals i want to return! 
Mint
Octavian
Marina
Dora
Tutu
Eloise
Vladimir
Lucky
Al
Antonio


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 27, 2011)

They'll definitely keep fishing. The fishing rod is confirmed to be in the next game and AC wouldn't be AC without fishing.


----------



## Static (Dec 27, 2011)

A lot of characters. Idk, a random that pops in my mind will be, Rosco


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm just hoping they keep most of them. Some of those ugly ones, like Buck and Gaston, I wouldn't mind if they took them out. But yeah


----------



## Static (Dec 28, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I'm just hoping they keep most of them. Some of those ugly ones, like Buck and Gaston, I wouldn't mind if they took them out. But yeah



Yeah, i agree, they should keep most of them and get rid of the ugly ones. The ones i think are ugly are Amelia and Kabuki. Kabuki faces dont look good on cats.


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha I sadly have both of then on my City Folk town. I hate them so much, and there's also that dog (I forget his name, think it starts with a P) they're all ugly.

please no uglies


----------



## Kip (Dec 28, 2011)

D: i think kabuki's kinda cool!


----------



## Static (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, well we all have our opinions so i think that's cool. :]


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 28, 2011)

I like Gaston. He is ugly, but I like villagers with the cranky personality and his mustache is cute.


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2011)

List of villagers I dislike;
Kabuki
Marcel
Cousteau
Boone
Buck
Roscoe
Gaston


That's about all


----------



## Keenan (Dec 28, 2011)

I definitely want them to keep ribbot, bill, clyde, prince, dotty, cube, sally, kody and gaston among many others.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

The only villager I don't like would have to be Gloria...


----------



## annamalcrossing (Jan 7, 2012)

I hope Roald and Cube come back,those are my favourites.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2012)

Rodeo, Del, Limberg, Octavian and Marina. Pretty much any cranky or lazy villager, plus the octopuses, and Bob has already been confirmed, so I know that the only cat villager I like is coming back. woo!


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

It's gonna be long if I tell who I want to keep, so here's the list with villagers I not want back:
All anteaters
All alligators
Knox
Cesar
All eagles
All gorillas
All hipopotami


----------



## 22spike20 (Jan 10, 2012)

i hope tabby will be back she was my favorite


----------



## JVNguyen (Jan 11, 2012)

Maarten707 said:


> It's gonna be long if I tell who I want to keep, so here's the list with villagers I not want back:
> All anteaters
> All alligators
> Knox
> ...



Why you no like all those villagers? D: They make the game more exciting, well for me at least. But just by a tiny bit.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 6, 2012)

Freckles and Bill.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Cube, Egbert, and Lucy.


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 22, 2012)

Bluebear, Cookie, Goldie, Portia, and a few others.


----------



## Al@____@ (Jun 23, 2012)

Bones, Camofrog, and...Lyle!
Because I need my emergency insurance money, it's just not the same without it for me.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

Maarten707 said:


> It's gonna be long if I tell who I want to keep, so here's the list with villagers I not want back:
> All anteaters
> All alligators
> Knox
> ...



How dare you hate Sterling, Apollo, and my beloved Pierce?! </3


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 23, 2012)

Rover, Whitney, Fang and Apollo


----------



## RANDOM OSTRICH (Jun 23, 2012)

Biscuit, Bill, and Kid Cat


----------



## unique (Jun 23, 2012)

kiki, moe, stitches, pudge <3 (my original villagers)


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

I also want pecan, bluebear, Mitzi, and Jeremiah. But I will not be keeping these four in my town unless we can have tons of people living in our town unlike WW.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

I hope some GC characters come back


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

Me too, Bidoof. The ones they left out (Of WW and CF) are so great...


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Me too, Bidoof. The ones they left out (Of WW and CF) are so great...


said this before and i'll say it again;
I never played the GC version, so to those like me it'd be like new characters. and those who have it would be like the return of their loved characters


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> said this before and i'll say it again;
> I never played the GC version, so to those like me it'd be like new characters. and those who have it would be like the return of their loved characters



Yeah, I enver played it as well, but I actually watched tons of videos about it, more so now since I am waiting for the release of AC3DS, I want to buy the GC version to play on Wii, but I have to buy a controller, memory card, and the disc, it's just too much to find, I know Amazon has it though.


----------



## Odette (Jun 23, 2012)

I really hope Maple makes a return, she was one of my first few villagers in WW and she's just so cute.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

Odette said:


> I really hope Maple makes a return, she was one of my first few villagers in WW and she's just so cute.



yeah Maple was really cute, hope she returns


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 24, 2012)

Booker and Copper as police officers

*EDIT:
*
Most importantly, I want *BREWSTER!*


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

Brewster will probably be at the cafe


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> said this before and i'll say it again;
> I never played the GC version, so to those like me it'd be like new characters. and those who have it would be like the return of their loved characters



Exactly the same as this


----------



## AnimalCrossing3DS (Jun 24, 2012)

WISP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And some new Fishys


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 25, 2012)

Nan, Chevre, those two goats were my favorite.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

I never got a goat in my town.


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I never got a goat in my town.



sad face oh well maybe in the new game you'll get one yay!


----------



## Anna (Jun 25, 2012)

I loved the small cute animals, Freckles was my favorite in wild world. I also loved Whitney and Freya the white and pink wolves


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, I was lucky enough to get both of the octupus residents(both of which moved out though)


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> Nan, Chevre, those two goats were my favorite.



yeah, i really liked the goats, i hope they return


----------

